

Jacob Appelbaum, Wikileaks editor, detained by US customs - fun2have
http://www.nzherald.co.nz/technology/news/article.cfm?c_id=5&objectid=10662989

======
Groxx
> _"When you have been waging war for 10 years, who are you to say that?" Mr
> Appelbaum said. "What are you thinking, writing these people's names down?
> And what are you doing in concrete terms to protect these people?"_

A very good point. Anyone in the chain capable of viewing the documents would
be capable of selling out such information to people who would pay. Anyone
care to guess how many people that could be? Any low-level with a passing
glance because they're in the vicinity must be accounted for as well.

My guess? Thousands. Not as many as exposed to Wikileaks, by any means, nor
are _they_ helping the individual's security at all... but that's not really
their goal.

------
WildUtah
Gratuitous harassment of whistleblowers at the US border and Wikileaks'
director unable to visit the USA at all. Hiding documentation of official
misconduct in the wars in Iraq and Afghanistan by persecuting journalists.

Is this what we elected Obama for?

~~~
barnaby
As the saying goes "Don't you get it? It doesn't matter who you vote for,
Government always wins!"

------
binspace
I hope this leads to more transparency by the US government to it's citizens.

